# Impeller Kits?



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been following this forum pretty much every day since last March and I've read lots of posts about the impeller kits. I have absolutely no doubt that they work as well as everyone says, but I'm curious. Why do the manufacturers leave such a large gap in the throat of the chute? Why don't they put on their own version of such an inexpensive improvement?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

They cant get such close tolerances with cheaper production methods. I dont know why they dont add the kits.

As for older snowblowers that were made better way back when. The years have taken its toll and metal wear, maybe impeller wobbling or not spinning as true as it once did has hindered its performance and the impeller kits pick up the slack.

I did use a craftsman (pretty new) that I bought cheap to repair and sell. after repair the only snow left was wet and slushy. it threw very well. I think the problem area is when moving slushy or wet snow when the temperature is at or just below freezing and it gets real sticky causing clogs.

I had no complaints in a half dozen newer(10 years old or younger) machines serviced last year. All had no kits but did very well.

I think the kits are most beneficial to old stuff. The good stuff.

2 cents orth


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just an Impeller kit FYI!!!

If you want to get a Clarence's Impeller Kit they are temporarily Closed via website

Snowblower Parts Canada - Where Customer Service is #1


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I bought a foot of baler belt and fender washers and locking stainless steel nylon ring nuts and SS bolts and it only cost me about $10 for everything. The Clarence kit is $30 plus 8 Dollars shipping and handling. I think the biggest improvements made with snowblowers is the modern OHV engines since I really like my blower now after I repowered it. Old school heavy duty plus modern OHV engine plus impeller kit makes for a great snow removal experience.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, but why do you think, aren't any of the manufacturers adding it themselves and taking the credit for their product being new and improved and better than the other guys. If Gusto can get the material at the local hardware store for 10 bucks, they can likely do it for $3.00. And they get to put the rubber on before the impeller is installed which will be much easier.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I swear I replied to this yesterday...Maybe I was not logged in??

That would be to logical for them???


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't put an impeller kit on mine but the performance improved greatly when I bumped up the HP and put on a bigger pulley to get the impeller spinning faster. The gap is about 1/4 so I wasn't too worried about it.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

One reason rubber impeller edges have not become an OEM standard is that it is the introduction of a wear part. It does add a handful of parts and assembly steps that some may not see as a value.

Actually Simplicity did use them on their paddle wheel Sno-Away models. As I recall their advertizing claim was stone tolerance.

Most machines start out life with 1/8 inch of clearance. Mass production won't allow for anything much tighter. At some point a tight fit will make it prone to seizing up on gravel. The 1/8" clearance works well but over time many impellers will distort, opening the clearance and hurting performance. This is where you need to consider if the leverage of the rubber tips will cause catastrophic failure of the impeller in return for a short term performance boost.

I have been running rubber edges on one of my Gilson impellers and it certainly did kick it up a notch. I plan to have rubber seal equipped impellers available for sale latter this season or next fall.

Pete


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Spectrum said:


> One reason rubber impeller edges have not become an OEM standard is that it is introduction a wear part. It does add a handful of parts and assembly steps that some may not see as a value.
> 
> Actually Simplicity did use them on their paddle wheel Sno-Away models. As I recall their advertizing claim was stone tolerance.
> 
> ...


Yes. I believe that is most likely why it is not being done by the major manufactures. Also when I first put in my impeller kit it made a bit of a whirling sound when I engaged the auger. Right now the rubber paddles have worn down a bit and I can no longer hear a real loud whirring sound when I engage the auger. *Plus it is an extra step and would have to be put in by hand and would need to be replaced after 5 to 6 years and It may scratch up the inside of the impeller drum and that could lead to rust. I ended up repainting the inside of my impeller drum this fall since it was down to bare metal. Most people would be real angry if their brand new snow blower had a scratched up impeller housing because of the rubber paddles.*


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> I've been following this forum pretty much every day since last March and I've read lots of posts about the impeller kits. I have absolutely no doubt that they work as well as everyone says, but I'm curious. Why do the manufacturers leave such a large gap in the throat of the chute? Why don't they put on their own version of such an inexpensive improvement?


Hi, I hope all is well up there in Canada. I envy you guys with your no nonsense government.

Anyhow..., I agree with you on the impeller tolerances, and wondered often why the manufacturers don't tighten them up. In this day and age, I am not convinced that mass production needs to have a big impeller gap just to stay profitable. So personally I rule that one out. 

The rumors that floated around in other forums (Garden forums), was the higher chance of freezing tight when stored. (Sorry if you already read this in an older post.) Now..., this can't be a real common problem, but you know how manufactures can be so paranoid, and consequently try to make everything "Dummy Proof".  If I had to bet money on the reason why, that would be it for me.

My 1960s Yard Man with the rotating drum had tighter impeller tolerances than my new machine. That whole drum rotated around the impeller and they managed to mass produced that in the 60s. That old 6hp Yard Man threw like it had 8hp. Go figure. 

FWIW, an impeller kit would be on my new P30 right now if it wasn't for the warranty issue. 

Just my 2 cents worth (valued at 1/3 cent after USA inflation).



Ken


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well up there in Canada. I envy you guys with your no nonsense government.
> 
> Anyhow..., I agree with you on the impeller tolerances, and wondered often why the manufacturers don't tighten them up. In this day and age, I am not convinced that mass production needs to have a big impeller gap just to stay profitable. So personally I rule that one out.
> 
> ...


Hey Ken,
All is well up here in the great white north. We are experiencing an unseasonable thaw at the moment. As to our government, don't be too envious. We have more than our share of chuckleheads up here.
Stay warm.
Larry


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Are these kits useful on new snowblowers? 

I am buying either an new Ariens 24" Platinum SHO or a new Simplicity Signature Pro 1724 very soon and I often deal with very slushy heavy snow near the end of my drive from road salt. The old Snapper I have been using always plugs up at this section and I must stop and dig the chute clear.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes. The impeller kit closes up the gap between the impeller blades, and the inside of the housing. The larger the gap, the more benefit you'll get from an impeller kit. But every machine needs some sort of gap, to avoid the impeller scraping the housing. The rubber flaps let you take that gap down to basically nothing. 

I put an impeller kit on my Ariens (from 2000 or 2001), I've been very happy with the results, my machine really never clogs now. I think I've had to un-clog it maybe once, in the 6 years I've been using it with the kit. Even in slushy conditions, it keeps throwing.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes. Think of it as a squeegee.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya, the rubber impeller fans freezing to housing is a real concern. no matter how much i warn people about checkin this before using they rarely do and may have problems burning/breaking belt.

heck , i forget most times to check and then hear the belt squeal.

but , impeller kits are a game changer .


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a good point, I'm used to not checking that. But the blower was living in the garage, which stays above freezing. 

Now that the blower is out in the shed, it may thaw then freeze again, and could freeze the impeller in-place. I need to remember to start checking this before starting it. Thanks!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Please somebody bring back the snowshark in a track drive with steering brakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A guaranteed, serial numbered, certified can of whoop ass will not be required to get rid of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER to feed the Moat Monsters with a snow shark.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Jenny said:


> Are these kits useful on new snowblowers?
> 
> I am buying either an new Ariens 24" Platinum SHO or a new Simplicity Signature Pro 1724 very soon and I often deal with very slushy heavy snow near the end of my drive from road salt. The old Snapper I have been using always plugs up at this section and I must stop and dig the chute clear.


===============================================

Hello Jenny,

When you have time visit a NAPA store and purchase a can or two of Fluid Film Aerosol Spray and use it on the chute and the impeller housing of your current snow blower.
It is made from the lanolin that comes from sheeps wool and the aerosol propellent is non toxic. The stuff they sell at the dealers is a really nasty toxic spray. 

The Fluid Film will double your casting distance when you have to clear the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER to feed The moat monsters with its remains.

To help you more with your snow clearing its best to make your first pass down the drive way to the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the Moat Monsters first and when that is done you can clear the rest of the driveway and flush the salt crap out of the snow blower with the snow that has no salt in it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> I bought a foot of baler belt and fender washers and locking stainless steel nylon ring nuts and SS bolts and it only cost me about $10 for everything. The Clarence kit is $30 plus 8 Dollars shipping and handling. I think the biggest improvements made with snowblowers is the modern OHV engines since I really like my blower now after I repowered it. Old school heavy duty plus modern OHV engine plus impeller kit makes for a great snow removal experience.


In this area we have FleetFarm. I bought my baler belt there. IMHO stainless steel hardware is the way to go :wink2:
I've tried tire sidewalls. The baler belt is soooooo much safer as you're not putting your fingers or hand at risk. Easier to get a consistent thickness and cut to finished size too.


.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Jenny said:


> Are these kits useful on new snowblowers?
> 
> I am buying either an new Ariens 24" Platinum SHO or a new Simplicity Signature Pro 1724 very soon and I often deal with very slushy heavy snow near the end of my drive from road salt. The old Snapper I have been using always plugs up at this section and I must stop and dig the chute clear.


Like many things, the answer is maybe. Many snow blowers benefit from an impeller modification and yours may be one of them, but there may be less benefit than you may expect from the effort involved. I suggest two steps before making the modification. First, spray a product like FluidFilm on the auger, impeller and chute. You will almost certainly get a benefit from doing so and the improvement may be sufficient to your needs. Second, measure the gap and if you find it to be 1/4" or less, the benefit will probably be modest.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

just slow down your ground speed,take a smaller bite at the end of driveway piles .less snow into,less chance of clogging, not that there is any machine totally immune to clogging.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

doing the impeller mod makes it way harder to clog a machine. i was using my machine to clean up slush yesterday. it also help throw the snow farther which in some cases is a bonus. without the impeller mod no way it would move the slush.


----------

